# Biking with prong collar?



## brody13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was looking to start biking with my dog to get him more conditioned, the only problem is he's a big boy with a high prey drive that'll pull on the leash if he sees any animal while we're out walking. While walking, a nicely fitted prong collar takes care of all of his pulls, but I was wondering if it's safe to use a prong collar while biking to minimize the chance of him knocking me off the bike? I've seen things like this SPRINGER Bicycle Jogger Leash Bike Safely With Dog New | eBay that also may work, but I'm not sure if that's the answer. What do you guys use when biking with dogs to keep them from knocking you over?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

No. I would not do it. Get some obedience training going on and then try to get the bike rides going .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No you shouldn't use a prong collar for bike riding you could really hurt your dog. You need to first teach your dog how to properly walk on the leash with a prong collar. Then you can go from there. If your dog is pulling heavy and ahead of you on the leash it's because your dog is not leash trained.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I see no problems with it if you need it for control. Unless you have a big accident a prong collar should be just fine to use. If the dog is not pulling against the collar the who time and you make corrections as you need it I think it can save you from getting pulled over if he sees something he likes. Yes training would help to teach him to ignore that but if I was going bike riding with one my my knuckle heads I would not hesitate to use a prong.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> No you shouldn't use a prong collar for bike riding you could really hurt your dog. You need to first teach your dog how to properly walk on the leash with a prong collar. Then you can go from there. If your dog is pulling heavy and ahead of you on the leash it's because your dog is not leash trained.


Like I said before as long as the dog is not pulling constantly against the prong it if fine. Prong are pretty safe and if it did hurt the dog it would most likely be in a crash that they both would have been hurt with in the beginning. If the dog does not jog by the side of the bike and needs something to keep them in place then one of the attachments you can get for the bike would work just fine. You could hook the dog up and keep them in place then have the prong on a leash for back up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I just noted that he said the dog pulls when he see's another dog. If that's the case and he can be controlled on a leash most of the time than yeah I would agree. But if your dog is not leashed trained I wouldn't recommend it LOL.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Simply put.. NO.. Im sure others has seen this; and advised the same.. I am well seasoned in ridding with my dog on my bike.. either get the extenstion sold at bike stores to mount to your bike to clip the dog to.. or use a horse lead and regular collar and do it by hand. Hooch ran to work with me on my bike everday and night for 2yrs while I lived in Arlington. Yes they are strong you gotta be inside their head in all reality; practice and good luck.. JFYI stay away from all chokers .. unless its a show lead or vet lead reversed which are the best hand and obedience leashes and traning tools. A leashed dog is legal.. Let go if you have to .. to save you or the dog... Youll find several variables to this form of excercise to work around.

NOW lets discuss feet.. your dog can only handle about 30 minutes or so on pavement and sidewalk before your gonna have a damaged paw.. I like to get keds socks for toddlers with the rubber footing on the bottom and I used those while I was in town after my first damaged paw encounter. Take care of the feet....... they cant just jump out and keep up at your bike pace; you will have to work together like a trainer and trainee to find pace and gain the results your wishing for.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

agreed and why I think one of those bike attachments would work fine and have the prong as a back up.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I personally disliked the bike attachment I got. I ride with a leash, and a thick flat collar. Dakota will pull to get to other dogs, but focus training helped with that. Still he does pull sometimes. Just put your feet down until you have control again then go. If your dog takes off pulling towards another dog any you didn't see it, be more vigilant.

I would say no to the prong collars while biking.


----------



## brody13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

My dog walks fine on a leash, but when using a flat collar will pull hard when he sees an animal he wants to chase (squirrel, deer, bird, etc). When using a prong collar, he will see an animal but knows better than to pull for it, I barely even need to make a correction. The main reason I don't want to use a flat collar is because where we walk now and where I plan to ride is on paths/trails through a forested area where there is plenty of animals that he would love to chase. He's a big boy (80#) so with a flat collar, if he takes off after a deer I'm gonna end up on my butt, but with a prong collar I think I would be able to ride right past anything. And yes, I do plan to get one of those bike attachments to ride with.

And as far as feet go, I plan to work my way up to about a 5k bike ride on trails with him, I don't really have any desire to go much further with him until he gets older, he's only 1 yr right now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like he will be fine on a prong and a bike attachment, sounds like good exercise too!


----------

